# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Historiku i vrasjeve ne Tropoje

## MaDaBeR

Ngjarjet e Tropojes

_Artan Hoxha
_
*Fatmir Haklaj, si shpetoi ne atentatin e Milotit*

Emisioni Xhungel i News 24 solli dje ne mbremje fakte dhe detaje qe publikohen per here te pare, te cilat hedhin sadopak drite mbi Dosjen Tropoja dhe nje prej protagonisteve te saj, familjen Haklaj. Vetem kjo familje ka pesuar deri tani 14 te vrare. Si nisi dhe pse ende nuk duket ne horizont fundi i kesaj tragjedie, numri i viktimave te se ciles nuk dihet kur do te ndaloje? Cilat ishin shkaqet dhe shkaktaret? Pse u perfshine ne kete tragjedi pese vellezerit Haklaj dhe shume nga djemte me te mire te Tropojes? Pse sot pas dhjete vitesh drejtesia dhe shteti shqiptar, qeverite e majta apo te djathta, jo vetem qe nuk i kane zbardhur ato qe kane ndodhur, por as e kane marre guximin te shfletojne dosjet e pergjakura te kesaj fatkeqesie tragjike qe ka mbajtur peng rrethin me te varfer te vendit? Kush fshihet pas atentateve te sofistikuara qe do te konkuronin denjesisht dhe organizatat mafioze me prestigjioze te botes? Kush perfitoi prej pergjakjes se familjeve me te njohura te Tropojes dhe vazhdon ta shfrytezoje kete tragjedi per perfitime politike? Keto dhe shume pyetje te tjera do te marrin nje pergjigje nga Xhungel, qe nuk synon te marre tagrin e prokurorit apo gjykatesit, por nepermjet pamjeve, deshmive dhe fakteve qe paraqet do te kerkoje nga strukturat ligjzbatuese te permbushin misionin e tyre, zbatimin e ligjit. Hetimin dhe denimin e pergjegjesve te ketyre ngjarjeve tragjike. Jo vetem per te qetesuar shpirterat e te vdekurve, por per te parandaluar pasojat e ketij seriali te pafund krimesh ne menyre qe qindra te mbijetuar, femije dhe te aferm te viktimave te jetojne te qete te ardhmen e tyre.

*Haklajt*

Deri ne fillimin e viteve 90 familja Haklaj ishte nje nga mijera familjet e thjeshta te Tropojes. I pari i saj Isuf Groshi, ishte nje nga personat e njohur dhe te respektuar ne Malesine e Gjakoves, aq sa dhe sot bemat dhe shprehjet e tij vazhdojne te kujtohen, per urtesine dhe zgjuarsine e tyre. I biri, Muharrem Haklaj do te kishte shtate femije, pese djem dhe dy vajza. Pothuaj te gjithe femijet do te arsimoheshin ne shkolla profesionale. Pak muaj pas ardhjes ne pushtet te kualicionit te djathte, ne veren e vitit 1992, Hamdi Haklaj dhe i vellai Halili do te arrestoheshin me akuzen e vrasjes me mjete te forta te nje ekonomisti ne Bajram Curri. Dy djemte me te medhej te familjes do te qendronin ne burg per gjashte muaj rresht. Do te liroheshin per mungese provash, por pas ketij momenti besimi i tyre ndaj te sapoardhurve ne pushtet ishte thyer.

*Shkelzeni*

Ngjarja qe do ti ekspozonte Haklajt dhe do te niste perballjen e tyre me policine ishte ajo e 7 gushtit 1993. Vellezerit Haklaj kishin shkuar per peligrinazh si shume familje te Tropojes ne vendin e shenjte ne malin e Shkelzenit, i njohur ndryshe dhe si varri i mire. Por per arsye ende te pasqaruara Shkelqim Haklaj eshte konfliktuar me dy vellezerit Besim e Guxim Demaj nga fshati Shipshan i Tropojes. Policia e ka rihapur dosjen pas afro 13 vjetesh dhe pretendon se ne ndihme te Shkelqimit ka shkuar vellai i tij i madh, Hamdiu. Ne çastin kur konflikti i ka kaluar caqet, Hamdi Haklaj ka qelluar me pistolete ne drejtim te dy vellezerve Demaj te cilet kane mbetur te vrare. Pas rihapjes se hetimeve ekspertet mjeko-ligjore kane rizhvarrosur kufomat e viktimave per te siguruar prova te reja mbi autoresine e krimit. Menjehere pas ngjarjes policia shpalli ne kerkim dy vellezerit Haklaj. Qysh nga ajo kohe silueta e Hamdi Haklajt do te shihej shume rralle ne Tropoje, madje edhe pas kthimit te tij ne Shqiperi ne janar te vitit 1998. Fatmir Haklaj edhe pse nuk kishte probleme me drejtesine dhe nuk ishte person i shpallur ne kerkim, u eshte bashkuar vellezerve per ti ndihmuar te mos kapeshin nga policia.
Nga gushti i vitit 1993 deri ne fundin e vitit 1996 policia e rrethit verior dhe forcat speciale organizuan disa aksione per ti arrestuar vellezerit Haklaj, te cilet dyshoheshin se here pas here ktheheshin nga jashte vendit ne banesen e tyre.

*Aksioni*

Aksioni me i madh i policise se Tropojes dhe forcave speciale te ardhura nga Tirana eshte organizuar 5 tetor 1995. Kulla e Haklajve u rrethua nga qindra trupa te policise qe kishin marre informacion ne rruge operative se dy vellezerit e kerkuar Hamdi e Shkelqim Haklaj ishin kthyer ne banese. Per te mbeshtetur kete operacion jane angazhuar deri dhe helikoptere nga ajri, por vellezerit Haklaj
nuk u kapen. Gjate veprimeve te forcave te Rendit mbeti i vrare nje polic i komisariatit te Tropojes. Rrethanat e vrasjes se tij jane ende dhe sot te pazbuluara nga autoritetet shteterore. Nuk dihet kush dhe si u qellua polici qe ndodhej ne rrethim sebashku me koleget e tij. Pavarsisht faktit se kane kaluar 14 vjet nga ngjarja e Shkelzenit, Hamdi Haklaj nuk eshte gjykuar asnjehere per te, pasi nuk ka patur prova te mjaftueshme per ta argumentuar fajesine e tij.

*Prita*

Pas ketij operacioni te deshtuar te policise, Haklajt do te dilnin ne skene menjehere pas trazirave te marsit 1997. I pari shfaqet emri u Fatmir Haklajt. Ai do te ishte protagonist ne nje perballje me mbeshtetesit e ish-presidentit Berisha. Haklaj kundershton tu bashkohet vullnetareve qe po shkonin nga Tropoja ne Tirane per tiu bashkuar trupave te policise per shuarjen e revoltave ne jug te vendit. Ai nuk u mjaftua me kaq, por kundershtoi dhe pengoi forcerisht oficeret e Gardes qe kishin shkuar ne Tropoje per te siguruar forca rezerviste. Per kete akt ai do te vleresohej nga mbeshtetesit e se majtes ne Tropoje dhe do te vendosej kryetar i Komitetit te Shpetimit Publik. Me 22 qershor 1997, Fatmir Haklaj i shpeton nje prite te organizuar ne afersi te Milotit. Ai kishte udhetuar sebashku me djalin e xhaxhait, Sokol Haklaj, ndihmesgjyqtar ne Skrapar dhe nje mikun e tyre nga Tropoja, Agron Gjyriçi, per nje rast urgjent ne Tirane. Gjate kesaj prite mbeti i vrare Sokol Haklaj dhe Ibrahim Rustemi, efektiv i forcave speciale. Rustemi per disa kohe kishte qendruar prane grupit te shoqerimit te deputetit demokrat Azem Hajdari. Ibrahim Rustemi kishte planifikuar te udhetonte ne drejtim te Tropojes gjate po asaj nate, sebashku me trupat e Gardes dhe forcat speciale. Misioni i tyre ishte te siguronin viziten e ish-presidentit Berisha dhe mitingun elektoral qe do te zhvillonte ai te nesermen ne Tropoje, ku do te shpallej dhe kandidatura e PD-se per deputet, Azem Hajdari. Rustemi le njoftim ne banesen e vet se nese e kerkonin nga reparti, tu thoshin se ai ishte nisur perpara me Sokol e Fatmir Haklajn per shkak te nje fatkeqesie qe i kishte ndodhur. Fatmir Haklaj arriti te vriste nje nga autoret e prites ne momentin qe ai iu afrua autovetures per tu dhene goditjen e fundit viktimave. Fatmir Haklaj dyshon se pas kesaj prite fshihen persona te rendesishem. Disa dite pas prites Haklaj identifikon autoret e saj dhe lidhjet e tyre ne Tirane. Hakmarrja per kete atentat eshte e pameshirshme. Tre nga kater autoret e mbijetuar te atentatit te Milotit ekzekutohen njeri pas tjetrit ne rrethana ende te pazbardhura. Familjeve te dy prej tyre u digjen kullat ne fshatrat e Mirdites. Ndersa i mbijetuari i fundit prej atentatoreve, nje emer i njohur i botes se krimit ne zonen e Mirdites, u ekzekutua gjate nje shkembimi zjarri me forcat speciale ne vitin 1999 ne Mamurras.

*Konflikti*

Kufomat e prites se Milotit nuk ishin kthyer ende ne Tropoje, kur zhvillohej mitingu elektoral ne sheshin qendror te Bajram Currit. Gjate ketij mitingu ndodh nje tjeter konflikt, kete radhe eshte Shkelqim Haklaj, i cili reagon ashper ne momentin qe ishte duke folur ish-presidenti Berisha. Irritimit te Haklajt i eshte bashkuar dhe Feriz Kernaja, i sapo dale nga burgu. Kernaja ishte bere i njohur per shkak se kishte qendruar per disa kohe ne te njejtin burg me kryetarin e Partise Socialiste, Fatos Nano. Madje nje foto e perbashket e Kernajes, Fatos Nanos dhe Nehat Kulles, nje nga kapot e njohur ne kryeqytet u botua ne shtypin e kohes. Gjate zgjedhjeve te 29 qershorit Haklajt mbeshteten kandidatin e PS-se per Tropojen dhe dalen haptazi kunder kandidatit te PD-se Azem Hajdari. Vellezerit Haklaj ndihmuan gjate fushates elektorale per referendumin dhe pretendentin per fronin mbreteror Leka Zogu gjate nje vizite te tij ne rrethin e Tropojes. Kundershtaret e monarkise tentuan te pengonin viziten e Zogut, por ne krah te tij, perkrah shume djemeve te Tropojes u rreshtuan dhe vellezerit, Fatmir, Shkelqim dhe Ylli Haklaj. Pas zgjedhjeve parlamentare Hajdari u shpall deputeti i ri i Tropojes, por situata ndryshoi ne disfavor te se djathtes, per shkak se e majta fitoi zgjedhjet ne gjithe vendin dhe Fatmir Haklaj me propozim te deges lokale e PS-se dhe me firmen e ish-ministrit te Rendit Neritan Ceka mori detyren e shefit te komisariatit.

*Protesta*

Me 17 shtator 1997 deputeti demokrat Azem Hajdari u plagos ne parlament nga deputeti socialist i rrethit te Hasit, Gafurr Mazrreku. Nje dite me pas, me 18 shtator 1997, dega lokale e PD-se ne Bajram Curri organizoi nje proteste per te denoncuar plagosjen e deputetit te Tropojes. Organizatoret e protestes paraqiten ne polici dhe i kerkojne leje shefit te komisariatit Fatmir Haklaj. Ai u jep leje per zhvillimin e mitingut por kerkon qe te mbahet ne kompleksin e lojerave me dore ne qender te qytetit. Mbeshtetesit e shumte te PD-se fillimisht grumbullohen ne kompleksin e lojerave me dore. Por me pas protesta vazhdoi neper rruget e qytetit. Fatmir Haklaj i njoftuar per rrjedhen qe mori protesta vendos te perballet personalisht me drejtuesit e saj. Ai u del perballe protestuesve ne shetitoren e Bajram Currit. Haklaj debaton ashper me disa nga organizatoret, madje qellon me grusht njerin prej tyre. Nga ky moment protesta shperndahet, por Fatmir Haklajt nuk do tia falnin kurre ate qe beri. Ai do te qendronte dhe per kater muaj te tjere ne detyren e shefit te komisariatit. Gjate kesaj kohe vendosi rregull dhe rend ne Tropoje, diku me fjale e diku me force. Bandat e grabitesve qe kishin pushtuar rruget dhe benin kerdine, preferonin me mire te mos perballeshin me te, sepse me shume se sa arrestimit dhe burgut, i druheshin ndeshkimit hakmarres te tij. Nga nje person ne arrati per te ndihmuar vellezerit qe kerkoheshin nga policia, Fatmir Haklaj u kthye brenda disa muajsh ne nje sherif alla far eest, qe me teper se zbatimin e ligjit te brishte, parapelqente ndeshkimin tradicional te malesise ku ishte rritur. Per Pese muaj me radhe ne Tropoje, nuk ndodhi asnje vrasje edhe pse ishte viti 1997 dhe armet ishin ne duart e gjithkujt. Personat problematike preferonin me mire te largoheshin ose te rrinin urte, sesa te perballeshin me doren e hekurt te Fatmir Haklajt, qe i veshur dhe me uniformen e shtetit ishte bere njeriu me i pushtetshem ne veri te vendit.

*Dosja Tropoja, deshmitari kyç, 9 vjet jashte vendit*

Nje polic i komisar iatit te Bajram Currit qe i shpetoi atentatit te 5 janarit 1998 ku mbeten te vrare Shkelqim Haklaj dhe Artur Demirit, eshte deshmitari kyç qe mund te zbardh si nisi tragjedia qe pergjaku per vitet ne vazhdim Tropojen. Avdi Buçpapa nuk eshte marre kurre ne pyetje nga organet ligjzbatuese ne lidhje me kete ngjarje. Ai u largua menjehere pas krimit nga Shqiperia per ti shpetuar rrezikut serioz qe i kanosej. Ne pjesen e dyte te shkeputur nga emisioni i TV Nees Xhungel, jepet zanafilla e pergjakjes se Tropojes. Si nisi konflikti qe shkaktoi mbi 150 te vrare? Pse Fatmir Haklaj vendosi te hakmerrej ndaj autoreve te vrasjes se vellait dhe kunatit? Por menyra sesi shefi i komisariatit te Tropojes, Fatmir Haklaj zgjodhi per te vene ne vend drejtesine sipas kokes se tij, shkaktoi nje reaksion te madh, deri dhe nisjen e protestave nga opozita e djathte ne rruget e kryeqytetit. I terbuar nga vrasja e dy njerezve te tij me te afert, Fatmir Haklajt, i erresohet gjykimi. Ai nuk ben me selektim te viktimave te tij, duke qelluar kedo qe i dilte perpara, mjafton qe te ishte i afert me autoret e prites se Qafe Luzhes apo i njohur i tyre. Per Haklajn nuk kishte shume rendesi fakti nese viktimat e tij ishin imnplikuar apo jo ne ngjarje. Mjaftonte vetem lidhja dhe njohja e tyre me autoret e prites se 5 janarit 1998. Me poshte GSH vijon me fakte dhe deshmi ne lidhje me vrasjet e njepasnjeshme te fillimjanarit 98.

*Prita*

Asaj qe Fatmir Haklaj i trembej, ndodhi pikerisht ne momentin kur ai mendonte se kishte vene gjithçka ne vije. Tre dite pas vitit te ri 1998, vellai i tij Shkelqimi u emerua polic ne doganen e Qafe Prushit ne rrethin e Hasit. Pasditen e 5 janarit, Shkelqim Haklaj dhe kunati i Fatmirit, Artur Demiri ktheheshin nga Hasi me nje fuoristrade Nissan Terrano ngjyre blu. Sapo ata mberriten ne Qafen e Luzhes u qelluan me bresheri armesh automatike. Autoret e prites, perbenin nje komando te paisur mire me arme automatike dhe mitroloze te rende. Te informuar per levizjen e Shkelqim Haklajt, ata ishin pozicionuar ne prite duke mbajtur nen vezhgim per ore te tera rrugen qe te ngjit nga fshati Pac drejt Qafe Luzhes. Zjarri i tyre gati rezultoi njeqind perqind i sakte sikur Shkelqim Haklaj te mos u kishte mbijetuar bresherive te para dhe te shkembente zjarr me nje pistolete qe kishte me vete, duke i dhene kohe nje personi te trete qe ndodhej ne makine te shpetonte i gjalle. Avdi Buçpapa u largua drejt nje pylli qe te nxjerr ne fshatin Vlad. I mbijetuar, pa asnje gervishtje nga prita, nje polic i komisariatit te Bajram Currit, do te shpejtonte sa i hanin kembet per te mberritur i gjalle ne fshatin me te afert ku kerkoi ndihme. Polici i tmerruar kerkoi te sajonin nje vig per te transportuar te vdekurit drejt Tropojes. Trupat e dy te vdekurve u transportuan drejt morgut te qytetit me autobuzin e linjes Krume-Bajram Curri, i vetmi mjet qe kaloi pas atentatit ne ate aks rrugor.

*Deshmitari*

Fatmir Haklaj kur mesoi se viktimat e prites ishin vellai dhe kunati i tij, u betua se hakmarrja per vrasjen e tyre do te ishte e padegjuar ndonjehere. Ai kontaktoi po ate nate me deshmitarin e vetem te mbijetuar nga atentati dhe mesoi prej tij se kush kishte qene pjese e komandos qe organizoi priten. Ky deshmitar okular, duke qene banor i Tropojes identifikoi pjesen me te madhe te autoreve te prites

*Aishja: Shkelqimi u godit nga afer, me nje plumb ne koke*

Shkelqimi, pasi ishte qelluar me 7 plumba ne trup, kishte marre dhe nje plumb tejshpues ne koke, i cili kishte kaluar nga njera ane e ballit ne anen tjeter. Pikerisht ky fakt e irritoi pamase Fatmirin, aq sa ai humbi gjykimin dhe ndodhen ato qe ndodhen, tregon motra e madhe e Haklajve, Aishja per vrasjen e Shkelqimit me 5 janar 1998. Aishe Basha, ish-drejtoreshe e shkolles se Bujanit, kujton ende trupin e te vellait pas ngjarjes se Qafe Luzhes. Ajo rrefen per Gazeten Shqiptare, si ndodhi ngjarja e 5 janarit 1998? Si shpetoi polici Avdi Buçpapa, deshmitari i vetem okular i kesaj prite nga plumbat e vrasesve, dhe çfare i tha ai Fatmir Haklajt pas ngjarjes?

*Si ndodhi ngjarja e 5 janarit 1998 ne Qafen e Luzhes?*

Vellai im Shkelqimi sapo ishte emeruar polic ne doganen e Qafe Prushit ne Has. Pasditen e 5 janarit, rreth ores 16.20 ai po kthehej ne shtepi me nje fuoristrade Nissan Terrano. Bashke me te ishte dhe kunati i Fatmirit, Artur Demiri dhe polici i komisariatit te Tropojes, Avdi Buçpapa. Sapo makina i eshte afruar lapidarit ne Qafe Luzhe eshte qelluar pa paralajmerim me bresheri automatikesh dhe mitrolozesh. Autoret e prites ishin te pozicionuar ne nje transhe mbi rruge dhe kane hapur zjarr nga nje distance shume e afert.

*Çfare ndodhi me pas?*

Arturi mbeti i vdekur ne vend. Ndersa Shkelqimi edhe pse kishte marre shtate plumba ne trup, arriti te dilte nga makina dhe te hapte zjarr me nje pistolete qe kishte me vete. Ky veprim i dha mundesi policit Avdi Buçpapa te perfitonte dhe te futej ne pyll duke vrapuar drejt fshatit Vlad. Sipas deshmise se Avdiut, ai degjoi Shkelqimin te shkembente fjale me autoret e prites. Avdiu kerkoi ndihme ne Vlad per te transportuar drejt Bajram Currit, trupat e Shkelqimit dhe Arturit. Pistoleta e Shkelqimit u gjet me dy fisheke ne karikator, ndersa 5 te tjere ai i kishte qelluar drejt autoreve te prites. Kufomat e tyre i sollen ne spitalin e Bajram Currit ne mbremje me autobuzin e linjes Has-Tropoje.

*A kontaktuat ju me te mbijetuarin e prites dhe çfare u tha si?*

Me sa di une, me Avdiun kontaktoi po ate mbremje, Fatmiri. Se çfare i ka thene per autoret, keto i ka marre me vete Fatmiri. Por Avdiu duke qene tropojan i ka identifikuar pjesen me te madhe te autoreve te prites, pasi ata nuk kishin maska. Veprimi qe e irritoi pamase Fatmirin, ishte fakti qe Shkelqimi ishte qelluar me nje plumb tejshpues ne koke, nga njera ane e ballit ne anen tjeter, nga nje distance shume e afert. Autoret e kesaj ngjarje nuk jane zbuluar kurre edhe pse ka nje deshmitar okular (Avdi Buçpapa) dhe ne si familje kemi dorezuar ne prokurori provat dhe dyshimet tona.

*Hamdi Haklaj, i mbijetuari qe u shpetoi atentateve*

Pas ngjarjeve tragjike ne vitet 1998-2000, Hamdi Haklaj u etiketua nga media me nofken Padrino. Kjo jo vetem per shkak se ishte djali i madh i familjes, fakt ky qe i jepte atributet e liderit mbi te tjeret, por sepse u shpetoi te gjitha atentateve, duke perfshire ketu deri dhe ato me mina te telekomanduara apo me snajpere ne distance. Hamdi Haklaj, me i madhi nga pese djemte e familjes Haklaj lindi ne vitin 1950 ne Kernaje. eshte baba i gjashte femijeve, tre djem e tre vajza. Hamdiu kreu studimet e larta ne fakultetin e Veterinarise ne Kamez. Pas perfundimit te shkolles, ai u kthye ne Tropoje dhe fillimisht punoi si veteriner. Me pas per me shume se nje dekade Hamdiu ishte kryetari i kooperatives se Margegajt detyre ne te cilen qendroi deri ne vitin 1990. Ai sebashku me te vellain Shkelqimin ishin nder mbeshtetesit e pare te PD-se ne Tropoje. Por besimi i tij ndaj te sapoardhurve ne pushtet u thyhe ne vitin 1992, kur sebashku me te vellain Halilin, qendruan per 6 muaj ne burg me akuzen e nje vrasjeje me mjete te forta ne Tropoje. Hamdiu u lirua nga burgu per mungese provash duke rezultuar i pafajshem per krimin e vrasjes. Per here te fundit Hamdi Haklaj u pa te shetiste lirisht ne Tropoje ne fillimgushtin e vitit 1993. Prej ketij momenti, Hamdiu qendroi ne ilegalitet, per me shume se nje dekade e gjysem duke u shfaqur shume rralle ne vendlindjen e tij. Ai emigroi ne Gjermani ku qendroi per pese vjete me radhe, deri ne 5 janarin e 1998, kur vellai i tij Shkelqimi u ekzekutua pas nje prite ne Qafen e Luzhes

*Vrasja mister e shefit te logjistikes se UÇK-se*

Nje prite e organizuar nga nje grup personash te armatosur, I kushtoi jeten shefit te logjistikes se UÇK-se Ilir Konushevci dhe mjekut tropojan Hazir Mala. Ilir Konushevci, i njohur me pseudonimin Mergimi ishte furnitori kryesor i guerrilasve ne Kosove. Konushevci ishte lidhja me e forte e Haklajve per kalimin e arsenalit luftarak matane kufirit. Vrasja e tij me 9 maj 1998, prane fshatit te vogel Miliskaje, ne aksin rrugor Qafe Mali-Bajram Curri ka mbetur ende nje mister.

*Prita*

Mbremjen e 8 majit 1998 Ilir Konushevci, miku i tij, mjeku tropojan Hazir Mala dhe nje pjestar i UÇK-se qe sherbente si shofer, ishin nisur me nje kamion me arme ne drejtim te Bajram Currit. Per te shmangur ekspozimin dhe kontrollet e policise ata jane nisur sapo ka rene nata dhe zgjodhen rrugen e veshtire te Qafe Malit. Rreth ores 02.00 pas mesnate, kamioni ka ndeshur ne nje pengese qe u kishte bllokuar rrugen sapo kalon fshatin Miliskaje. Nje grup personash te armatosur ka qelluar drejt kamionit, nga nje shkemb i thepisur anes rruges, duke plagosur shoferin e kamionit dhe kosovarin Ilir Konushevci. Si rezultat i zjarrit te hapur nga Konushevci eshte plagosur rende dhe me pas ka gjetur vdekjen nje nga autoret e prites, i cili me pas rezultoi se ishte ishte nga Tropoja. Shoferi i kamionit eshte terhequr duke hapur zjarr ne nje pozicion me te sigurt dhe ka mundur ti mbijetoje prites. Ndersa mjeku 60-vjeçar Hazir Mala ka hedhur mbi shpine Konushevcin e plagosur dhe eshte nisur drejt fshatit me te afert per te kerkuar ndihme. Mala ka ecur per me shume se nje ore me Konushevcin e plagosur mbi shpine, deri sa ka ndeshur serish ne autoret e prites. Kete radhe sulmi ndaj tyre ka qene vdekjeprures dhe trupat u jane bere shoshe nga plumbat.

*Ndeshkimi*

Vrasesit jane munduar te fshehin gjurmet, duke i hedhur trupat e masakruar te dy deshmoreve te UÇK-se poshte nje ure, dhe me pas i mbuluan me gure. Fatmir Haklaj eshte njoftuar per vrasjen dhe ka shkuar ne vendngjarje. Te vrare ishin miku i familjes Ilir Konushevci, dhe mjeku Hazir Mala, babai i shoferit te tij, Arjan Mala. Kur merr vesh se ne Bajram Curri po ate nate ka patur nje tjeter te vrare(Agim Demiri), atehere Fatmir Haklaj ben lidhjen mes viktimes dhe prites se Miliskajes. Perpjekjet e familjes se viktimes per te justifikuar vdekjen e te afermit te saj qene te kota. Per Fatmir Haklajn nuk kishte me dyshim se Demiri kishte qene autor i prites se Miliskajes, dhe per kete shkak u hakmorr aty per aty, duke i vrare dhe te vellain, Bislim Demirin shofer taksie ne qytetin e Bajram Currit. Vrasja e dy deshmoreve te UÇK-se, Konushevcit dhe Males, vazhdon te jete ende e pazbuluar nga organet e drejtesise. Kush ishte vene ne dijeni per levizjen e kamionit me arme drejt Tropojes ate nate? Ke kishte takuar Mergimi ne kryeqytet perpara se te nisej drejt Bajram Currit? Dyshimet ishin per nje prite te paguar nga sherbimi serb UDB, ose nga vrases te grupeve rivale qe merreshin me trafikun e armeve drejt Kosoves?! Edhe pas 9 vitesh ngjarja e Miliskajes mbetet e mbuluar me mister, ndersa fotoja e Konushevcit u bashkua me fotot e te vrareve ne muret e kulles se Haklajve.

*Takimi sekret i Feriz Kernajes me Gjinushin*

Ne mesin e korrikut 1998, ndodh nje tjeter ngjarje qe i nxjerre serish ne skene Haklajt. Policia e Gramshit arreston ne nje postbllok ne hyrje te qytetit, Halil Haklajn dhe Isamedin Haxhine. Ne automjetin qe ata udhetonin u kap dhe nje sasi armesh qe sapo e kishin blere per ta çuar ne Kosove. Ortakeria e tyre krijoi kuriozitet te madh, pasi Halil Haklaj ndodhej sebashku me vellain e Izet Haxhise, truprojes se ish-presidentit Berisha. Ne pamje te pare dukej e habitshme nje kombinim Haklaj-Haxhia pasi ishin te qarta pozicionimet politike te tyre, pro dhe kunder Berishes. Por, Halil Haklaj kishte punuar per nje kohe te gjate me Ismet Haxhine ne minieren e Kamit dhe banesat e tyre ne Kernaje e Babine nuk ndodheshin me larg se 30 minuta nga njera-tjetra. Fatmir Haklaj u alarmua per arrestimin e te vellait dhe kerkoi lirimin e tij nga gjykata. Deshtimi per ta liruar dhe ne Gjykaten e Apelit e acaroi setepermi. Ne keto kushte vendosi te reagoje duke demonstruar forcen. Haklaj kercenoi te gjithe perfaqesuesit e larte te administrates shteterore ne Tropoje, madje policia deklaroi se ai mori peng dhe te derguarin e qeverise ne veri te vendit Taulant Dedja. Nese nuk lirohej i vellai nga burgu, ai do te ndermerrte veprime me te ashpra.

*Takimi*

Si rezultat i kesaj situate te acaruar, ne fundgushtin e vitit 1998 ne Tropoje, te vetmit zyrtare te larte, ishin i plotefuqishmi i qeverise(qe me teper qendronte si peng sesa si perfaqesues i qeverise) dhe perfaqesuesi i OSBE-se per Bajram Currin, Billi Vogst(nje ish-kolonel i forcave speciale britanike SAS). Per te negocuar me Haklajn autoritetet shteterore shfrytezuan nje vizite te nje grupi deputetesh ne Tropoje. Mesditen e 22 gushtit 1998 ne Bajram Curri mberriten Kryetari i Kuvendit Skender Gjinushi, zv/kryeministri Kastriot Islami, Nenkryetari i Kuvendit Namik Dokle, kryetari i komisionit te jashtem te Kuvendit, Sabri Godo, si dhe deputetet socialiste Ismail Togu e Bardhyl Agasi. Ne oret e pasdites, perfaqesuesit me te larte te shtetit, te cileve u mungonte vetem presidenti Meidani dhe Kryeministri Nano paten nje takim ne hotel-turizmin e qytetit me nje perfaqesus te Fatmir Haklajt. Takimi u zhvillua ne zyren e OSBE-se, ne katin e dyte te hotelit. Ne te nuk ishte i pranishem deputeti Godo, qe preferoi te priste ne hollin e hotelit.

*Mesazhi*

Fatmir Haklaj nuk pranoi te shkonte vet ne takim pasi ndihej i fyer, jo vetem se ia kishin arrestuar te vellain qe po u çonte arme ushtareve te UÇK-se, por sepse nuk po e lironin nga burgu edhe pse kishte kaluar me shume se nje muaj. Ai dergoi ne takim Feriz Kernajen, qe kishte qendruar per nje kohe te gjate ne burg me liderin socialist Fatos Nano, i cili ne ate kohe ishte ne detyren e kryeministrit te vendit. Kernaja kishte vetem 20 dite qe kishte marre pafajesi nga Gjykata e Tropojes per vrasjen e Isuf Haluces ne tragetin e linjes Fierze-Koman ne vitin 1993. Ferizi ua beri te qarte mesazhin e Fatmir Haklajt perfaqesuesve te larte te shtetit. Nese Halil Haklaj nuk lirohej nga burgu, pasojat mund te ishin te medha. Se çfare premtimi i ben perfaqesuesit e shtetit Kernajes, kjo nuk eshte bere publike, por eshte fakt se dy jave me pas, Halil Haklaj dhe Isamedin Haxhia u lane te lire me nderhyrje nga lart pasi, kishin qendruar per 50 dite ne burgun e Gramshit.

*Hajdari u paralajmerua te mos shkonte ne Tropoje*

Perpara se te vritej me 12 shtator 1998, Azem Hajdari i shpetoi nje tjeter atentati te organizuar nga Haklajt me 4 qershor te po atij viti. Fatmir Haklaj dyshonte se Hajdari dhe njerezit e tij ishin implikuar ne vrasjen e vellait dhe kunatit ne Qafen e Luzhes. Paralajmerimet e bera nga ish-ministri i Rendit Publik Perikli Teta dhe nga ish-shefi i SHIK-ut Fatos Klosi, nuk ia ndryshuan mendjen Azem Hajdarit per te mos shkuar ne vendlindjen e tij pavarsisht rrezikut qe i kanosej. Gazeta Shqiptare boton sot te plote vazhdimin e historise tragjike te Dosjes Tropoja, te transmetuar ne pjesen e dyte te emisionit investigativ Xhungel ne NEeS 24. Si u grabiten 480 milione leke te vjetra nga Dega e Bankes se Kursimeve ne Tropoje? Pse Fatmir Haklaj vendosi te qellonte me top alpin banesen e personave te dyshuar se i kishin vrare vellain me 5 janar 1998? Si u katapultua 21 vjeçari Jaho Mulosmani ne krye te policise se Tropojes?

*Banka*

Pa u shuar ende jehona e 6 vrasjeve te njepasnjeshme qe ndodhen ne ditet e para te janarit 1998, nje tjeter ngjarje e tronditi Tropojen. Mesnaten e 12 janarit duke u zbardhur data 13 janar, nje grup personash te armatosur arriten te merrnin peng drejtorin e Bankes se Kursimeve ne Bajram Curri dhe dy policet e sherbimit te rojes, duke grabitur nje shume prej 480 milione lekesh te vjetra. Parate nuk kishin mbushur ende 24 ore nga momentin qe u transportuan ne Bajram Curri. Policia e Tropojes nuk arriti te bente as reagimin me te vogel edhe pse grabitja ndodhi jo me larg se 200-300 metra ne vije ajrore nga godina e komisariatit. Fatmir Haklaj ishte larguar nga detyra e shefit te policise se Tropojes vetem 4 dite me pare, dhe policia lokale ende nuk e kishte marre veten nga ngjarjet e fundit. Grabitja e Deges se Bankes se Kursimeve ne Bajram Curri u shoqerua me zhurme te madhe nga media. Opozita ne Tirane reagoi dhe nje here tjeter duke akuzuar per kete ngjarje te njejtin grup personash, qe sipas saj drejtohej nga Haklaj. Kjo ngjarje vazhdon te jete ende e pazbardhur, edhe pse ka patur nje proces gjyqesor, ne te cilin u denuan ata qe duhet ta ruanin dhe jo ata qe e grabiten.

*Hakmarrja*

Vrasja e Shkelqim Haklajt ktheu prane familjes pas shume vitesh te gjithe djemte e saj. Hamdi Haklaj u kthye nga Gjermania, ku kishte emigruar qysh pas ngjarjes ne Malin e Shkelzenit, ndersa Halil Haklaj nga Belgjika. Fatmir Haklajn nuk e zinte vendi pa u hakmarre per vrasjen e te vellait. Pa humbur kohe ai perzgjodhi personat ndaj te cileve dyshonte se ishin implikuar ne priten e Qafe Luzhes. Per tiu afruar Haklaj e kishte shume te veshtire, pasi ata qendronin te bashkuar e mund te pesonte dhe vet deme ne njerez. Ne keto kushte, per te asgjesuar kundershtaret dhe minimizuar ne maksimum demet e veta, ai vendosi te ndermerrte nje aksion te padegjuar deri ne ate kohe. Sipas te dhenave te siguruara nga policia e Tropojes ne kohen kur ajo drejtohej nga Deshmori i Atdheut Kolonel Gani Malushi, Fatmir Haklaj ne pamundesi per tiu afruar nje baze ku ai mendonte se qendronin te grumbulluar personat qe moren pjese ne vrasjen e vellait dhe kunatit, vendosi ti godase ata me artileri. Ai perdori topa te levizshem qe transportoheshin lehte, te tipit alpin. Banesa ku qendronin kundershtaret e tij u godit disa here me predha topi, por per fat te mire nuk pati viktima ne njerez. Sulmi rezultoi i pasuksesshem, pasi qitesit nuk guxuan ti afroheshin shume objektivit, per shkak se mund te goditeshin me bresheri mitrolozesh gjate terheqjes. Kjo ngjarje eshte e skeduar dhe ende e pa zbuluar ne arshiven e policise se Tropojes.

*Mulosmani*

Fakti qe ishte person ne kerkim per vrasjen e Shaqir Hoxhes nuk e shqetesonte shume Fatmir Haklajn. Ai ishte i bindur se prokuroria e Mirdites, e ngarkuar per te hetuar kete çeshtje, nuk do te guxonte ti hapte telashe. Ndersa deshmitaret okulare te ngjarjes, preferonin me mire ta qepnin gojen, se te luanin me zjarrin qe mund tu kushtonte jeten. Pavarsisht se Fatmir Haklaj mbetej njeriu me i fuqishem ne veri te vendit, ai kishte nevoje per njerezit e tij ne polici. Ai donte jo vetem te ishte informuar per levizjet e shtetit, por kerkonte te kontrollonte dhe veprimet e policise ne territorin e tij. Me mbeshtetjen e padiskutueshme te Haklajt dhe te disa personave te rendesishem qe perfaqesonin administraten shteterore ne Tropoje (mes tyre dhe i derguari i qeverise Taulant Dedja), 21-vjeçari Jaho Mulosmani u vendos ne detyren e shefit te rendit ne komisariatin e Bajram Currit. Emerimi i tij beri buje, jo vetem per moshen mjaft te re, por dhe per faktin se Jaho Mulosmani shume shpejt u kthye ne nje personazh protagonist ne ate qe sot quhet Dosja Tropoja. Pavarsisht se nuk plotesonte asnje kriter per te mbajtur nje detyre kaq te rendesishme, per me teper ne prag te krizes se Kosoves, Jaho rridhte nga nje familje shume e njohur ne Malesine e Gjakoves. Mulosmanet kane qene vazhdimisht Bajraktaret e Krasniqes, bajrakut me te madh nder kater bajraqet qe perfshihen
ne rrethin e Tropojes. Ne kullen e gurte te Mulosmaneve, u zhvillua konferenca e famshme e Bujanit nga data 31 dhjetor 1943 deri me 2 janar 1944. Mulosmanet kishin qene flamurtaret e Krasniqes ne çdo qendrese te armatosur ndaj invazioneve turke apo serbosllave ne veri te vendit. Vetem gjate luftes se dyte boterore kater komandant batalionesh te forcave partizane ishin prej Mulosmaneve. Shefi i ri i policise se rendit ne Tropoje, Jaho Mulosmani mbante emrin e njerit prej tyre, Jaho Salih Mulosmanit, i vrare ne fundin e shkurtit 1944, gjate nje beteje me trupat naziste gjermane.

*Paralajmerimi*

Per te perkrahur dhe ndihmuar sadopak materialisht refugjatet e pare te ardhur nga Kosova, me 4 qershor 1998, drejt Tropojes u nis nje grup deputetesh dhe perfaqesuesish te larte te Partise Demokratike. Mes tyre ishin dhe Azem Hajdari, Pjeter Arbnori dhe Jozefina Topalli. Perpara se grupi i deputeteve te PD-se te nisej drejt Tropojes, shefi i Sherbimit Informativ Kombetar Fatos Klosi dhe ministri i brendshem, i ndjeri Perikli Teta, do ta paralajmeeronin Azem Hajdarin, qe ai te mos udhetonte drejt vendlindjes se tij. Nepermjet informatoreve ne terren, SHIK-u ishte informuar per rrezikun serioz qe i kanosej deputetit demokrat Hajdari, nese udhetonte drejt Tropojes. Te njejtin informacion kishte dhe Ministria e Brendeshme. Ish-ministri Teta e njoftoi Hajdarin se policia nuk kishte mundesi ti garantonte jeten nese shkonte ne Bajram Curri. Ne keto kushte Teta i kerkoi Hajdarit qe te mos e kryente nje udhetim te tille. Por deputeti i PD-se, lideri i dhjetorit 90, Azem Hajdari, e refuzoi ne menyre kategorike paralajmerimin e ministrit te brendshem, Teta. Askush nuk mund te me ndaloje te shkoje ne vendlindjen time, ishte pergjigja e Hajdarit. Fatmir Haklaj kishte dyshime per implikimin e Hajdarit ne dy ngjarje. E para ishte vrasja e djalit te xhaxhait, ndihmesgjyqtarit Sokol Haklaj, dhe ish-truprojes se Azemit, Ibrahim Rustemi ne uren e Milotit. Ndersa ngjarja e dyte ishte vrasja e te vellait Shkelqimit dhe kunatit, Artur Demiri ne Qafen e Luzhes. Per kete shkak Haklaj e kishte fiksuar ne objektivin e tij deputetin e PD-se.

*Atentati*

Ajo qe ishte paralajmeruar, ne te vertete ndodhi ne mbremjen e 4 qershorit. Pasi kishin kryer vizitat dhe takimet e rastit ne qendrat e strehimit te refugjateve, deputetet e PD-se po shperndaheshin ne bazat ku do te kalonin naten ne Bajram Curri. Perveç truprojave qe i kishin shoqeruar deputetet e PD-se nga Tirana, per sigurine e tyre duhej te kujdesej ne menyre te veçante dhe policia e rendit ne Tropoje, shef i se ciles ishte Jaho Mulosmani. Ai e permbushi detyren ne shoqerimin e Arbnorit dhe Topallit, por per Hajdarin nuk mori persiper asgje. Perkundrazi e la ate te ekspozuar ndaj çdo rreziku qe mund ti kanosej. Ne momentin qe Azem Hajdari dhe shoqeruesit e tij, po shkonin ne nje banese ku do te kalonin naten, u ndodhen nen bresherite e armeve. Si rezultat i zjarrit te hapur nga disa persona, u godit fuoristrada ku udhetonte deputeti Hajdari, por per fat te mire ky i fundit shpetoi pa demtime. I vetmi i plagosur nga ky incident ishte gazetari i Televizionit Shqiptar Bardhyl Pollo. Duke ndjere rrezikun qe i kanosej, Hajdari e kaloi naten ne banesen e nje mbeshtetesi te PD-se ne Tropoje, qe njekohesisht kishte dhe lidhje farefisnie me Haklajt. Pikerisht me kete fakt e justifikoi me pas Fatmir Haklaj, pamundesine per te mesyre ne banesen ku u strehua Hajdari. Deputeti i PD-se i kishte mbijetuar prites, por mesazhi per te ishte mjaft i qarte, sepse plumbat e kallashnikoveve kishin depertuar brenda fuoristrades se tij. Menjehere sapo u kthye ne Tirane Hajdari, akuzoi per autoresine e kesaj ngjarje perfaqesuesit e shtetit ne Tropoje dhe ne veçanti vellezerit Haklaj. Ministria e Brendeshme dhe SHIK-u deklaruan se e kishin njoftuar deputetin demokrat per ate qe mund ti ndodhte, por ai sua kishte vene veshin. Pavarsisht asaj qe ndodhi dhe zhurmes se madhe te bere ne Tirane, Fatmir Haklajt nuk i hyri gjemb ne kembe. Ai vazhdoi qetesisht aktivitetin e tij i sigurt se askush nuk do te guxonte ta drejtonte gishtin drejt tij.

*Fatmiri: Azemin e vrava per te marre hakun e vellait*

Deputeti demokrat Azem Hajdari ishte perplasur disa here brenda harkut kohor te nje viti me vellezerit Haklaj. Perballja e pare kishte ndodhur qysh ne momentin qe ai ishte prezantuar si kandidat PD-se per deputet ne Tropoje ne qershor 1997-es. Fatmir Haklaj e kishte futur Azemin ne listen e personave te cilet dyshonte se qendronin pas vrasesve te Qafe Luzhes. Deklarimet publike te Azem Hajdarit dhe disa fjalime te ashpra tij ne parlament ku akuzonte direkt me emer Fatmir Haklajn, çuan ne ngjarjen e 4 qershorit ne Bajram Curri. I paralajmeruar dhe nga strukturat shteterore per rrezikun qe i kanosej nga Fatmir Haklaj, Azem Hajdari vendosi ti paraprije te keqes. I bindur tashme se Fatmir Haklaj ishte nje kercenim qe nuk duhej nenvleresuar, Hajdari preferoi te takonte plakun e Haklajve per te sqaruar pozicionin e tij.

*Takimi*

Paraditen e 2 shtatorit 1998, Muharrem Haklaj kishte ardhur ne Tirane per punet e veta. Azem Hajdari ndodhej ne zyre, kur u njoftua nga nje bashkepunetor i tij, se Muharrem Haklajn e kishin pare prane godines se PD-se. Ai vendosi te shfrytezonte kete rast per ta takuar plakun e Haklajve. Nje i njohur i Azemit, ish-shefi i SHIK-ut ne Tropoje gjate qeverisjes se PD-se, u dergua prej tij per ta ftuar plakun e Haklajve ta takonte ne godinen e Partise Demokratike. Muharrem Haklaj nuk e refuzoi ftesen, perkundrazi u ngjit ne zyren e Azemit, ne katin e dyte te godines se PD-se. Takimi u zhvillua koke per koke pa prezencen e askujt tjeter. Por, ngjitja e plakut te Haklajve ne zyrat e PD-se, nga ku djemte e tij ishin akuzuar per shume ngjarje te renda krijoi padyshim nje habi dhe kureshtje te madhe. Biseda mbeti e panjohur deri ne vitin 2000, kur Muharrem Haklaj e beri publike per median. Sipas plakut te Haklajve, Azemi e kishte sqaruar ne lidhje me vrasjen e djalit, Shkelqimit ne Qafen e Luzhes. Une nuk kam gisht ne vrasjen e djalit tend. Ai eshte vrare prej ketu, i ka thene deputeti Hajdari, Muharrem Haklajt. Ne nje interviste te mevonshme ne media, Haklaj tha se, i kishte dhene Azemit 10 dite kohe per te biseduar me djemte dhe me pas do ti kthente nje pergjigje. Ne te vertete 10 dite pas ketij takimi, me 12 shtator, Fatmir Haklaj zbarkoi ne Tirane per ti kthyer pergjigje Azem Hajdarit.

*Haklaj*

Sipas hetimeve te kryera nga nje grup special prokuroresh disa vite me pas, rezultoi se Haklaj kishte zbritur nga Tropoja duke zbardhur 11 shtatori, nepermjet aksit rrugor te Qafe Malit. Per tiu shmangur goditjes nga kundershtaret ai preferonte te udhetonte ne oret e vona, i shoqeruar nga disa makina dhe nje numer i madh personash te armatosur. Fakti qe ishte person ne kerkim nuk e kishte penguar qe per udhetimin e fundit te merrte me vete disa mjete dhe drejtues te komisariatit te Bajram Currit, duke filluar qysh nga shefi i rendit Jaho Mulosmani, shefi i qarkullimit Ismet Haxhia, disa efektive te policise dhe furgonin tip Iveko te grupeve te gateshme. Para se te hynte ne Tirane, Fatmir Haklaj eshte ndalur ne Nikel per te marre ne eskorten e vet dhe nje tjeter personazh, Naim Çangun. Gjate qendrimit ne kryeqytet, Haklaj u takua dhe me truprojen e ish-presidentit Berisha, Izet Haxhia. Nuk dihet çfare ka biseduar, por sipas hetimit te prokurorise, ai shfrytezoi pikerisht kete njohje per te nxjerre nga godina e PD-se Azem Hajdarin.

*Hajdari*

Me 12 shtator, Azem Hajdari ndodhej ne nje takim te PD-se ne qytetin e Fierit. Por ate e kerkuan me insistim ne kryeqytet. Deshmitare okulare pohojne se ate dite Hajdari pati disa telefonata ne celularin e tij me persona te rendesishem te opozites, te cilet i kerkonin te kthehej me urgjence ne kryeqytet. Ne mesdite, ai zhvilloi nje takim ne Lushnje dhe pas nje ndalese ne Shijak, mbremja e zuri ne Tirane. Fatmir Haklaj ka pritur mbremjen per tiu afruar pa probleme selise se PD-se. Ne vendimin perfundimtar te gjykates per ngjarjen qe njihet si Vrasja e Shekullit, thuhet se Haklaj kishte pergatitur nje atentat me pjesmarrjen e shume personave dhe nje numri te madh mjetesh. Ne te vertete Haklaj iu afrua godines se PD-se vetem me nje autoveture tip Benz Mercedes, me ngjyre blu te erret dhe targa VL 06 76. Mjeti per tiu shmangur kontrolleve te befasishem te policise ne kryeqytet mbante siper nje feneline identike me ato te mjeteve te Ministrise se Brendeshme. Bashke me Haklajn ndodheshin shefi i rendi i Tropojes Jaho Mulosmani dhe 29 vjeçari nga Nikla, Naim Çangu. Pavarsisht deshmive te shumta apo deklarimeve te ndryshme askush tjeter nuk ka qene me Haklajn ne ate mbremje.

*Atentati*

Rreth ores 21.13 Azem Hajdari doli nga selia e PD-se krejt papritur dhe me nje shqetesim qe e shfaqte haptazi ne fytyre. Dy truprojat e tij, Zenel Neza dhe Besim Cera ishin te ulur ne nje lokal para godines se PD-se dhe sapo e kane pare te dale i jane bashkuar nga pas pa e ditur se ku po shkonte. Ne momentin qe ai ka mberritur aty ku sot ndodhet memoriali perkujtimor, ka shkembyer disa fjale me Fatmir Haklajn, i cili si zakonisht ishte i veshur me uniforme kamoflazhi dhe ne duar mbante nje Kallashnikov. Perpara se te degjoheshin te shtenat e para mes Hajdarit dhe Haklajt ka patur nje konfrontim fizik. Jaho Mulosmani eshte futur mes tyre, por ka qene teper vone. Fatmir Haklaj tashme e kishte marre vendimin per te terhequr kembezen e Kallashnikovit. Nga bresheria e Haklajt mbeti i vrare Azem Hajdari dhe truproja i tij Besim Cera. Truproja tjeter, Zenel Neza, per fat te mire vetem u plagos. Ne momentin qe Haklaj hapi zjarr mbi Azemin, ne rrezen e te shtenave te tij ishte dhe Naim Çangu. 29-vjeçari nga Nikla mbylli syte vetem pas disa oresh ne urgjencen e Qendres Spitalore Universitare Nene Tereza ne Tirane. Pas bresherise se pare Haklaj nuk humbi kohe, por terhoqi zvarre deri ne autoveturen e tij Naim Çangun dhe u largua me shpejtesi. Fillimisht Benz-i i tij u nis drejt bulevardit dhe me pas mori drejtimin e Rruges se Dibres.
*
Alibia*

Nje shi rrebesh qe nisi menjeheree pas ngjarjes i krijoi nje tjeter avantazh Fatmir Haklajt, duke i dhene mundesi te largohet qetesisht nga kryeqyteti. Ne vendngjarje u gjet dhe nje pistolete me silenciator, e cila nuk kishte kryer qitje. Ne vendimin perfundimtar te procesit Hajdari deklarohet se ne vendngjarje ka patur qitje nga dy arme, nje Kallashnikov, me te cilin ka qelluar Fatmir Haklaj dhe nje pistolete e kalibrit 9 milimetersh, tip Bereta,
me te cilen ka qelluar Jaho Mulosmani. Haklaj, disa muaj pas ngjarjes, deklaroi se vetem ai kishte qelluar mbi Azemin. Askush tjeter nga njerezit qe ndodheshin me te nuk kishte hapur zjarr ndaj deputetit te PD-se. Ai tha se nuk kishte shkuar per ta vrare Hajdarin, por donte te bisedonte me te per ti degjuar me veshet e tij fjalet qe deputeti demokrat ia kishte dhene plakut te Haklajve me 2 shtator. Por ne momentin qe Haklaj kishte pare
Azem Hajdarin te dilte me nje pistolete me silenciator ne dore, nderroi mendje dhe vendosi ta qellonte. Ndersa vrasjen e Naim Çangut, Haklaj e justifikoi me faktin se krutani i kishte dale ne rrezen e zjarrit. Madje ky fakt sipas Haklajt tregonte qe ai dhe njerezit e tij nuk ishin pozicionuar per ta vrare Azem Hajdarin, vendim te cilin e kishin marre aty per aty. Versioni perfundimtar i procesit Hajdari ishte i ndryshem nga ai i Haklajt. Sipas gjykates edhe Jaho Mulosmani ka qelluar ne drejtim te Azemit dhe truprojave te tij. Por, gjykata nuk sqaroi se e kujt ishte pistoleta me silenciator e gjetur ne vendngjarje pas atentatit, duke mos provuar nese ajo ishte e vrasesve apo e vet deputetit te PD-se, i cili e kishte nuhatur rrezikun qe i kanosej.

*Deshmitaret*

Procesi maratone i çeshtjes Hajdari u mbyll pa deklarimet e tre deshmitareve shume te rendesishem per zbardhjen e se vertetes, kreut te Partise Demokratike Sali Berisha, ish-truprojes se tij, Izet Haxhia dhe Jaho Mulosmanit. Rrjedha e procesit mund te kishte qene krejt ndryshe nese keta tre deshmitare do te rrefeheshin para trupit gjykues. Ne vendimin perfundimtar gjykata shpalli si motiv te vrasjes se deputetit Hajdari, hakmarrjen. Sipas saj, Haklaj e kishte vrare Hajdarin pasi dyshonte se ai ishte implikuar ne vrasjen e te vellait me 5 janar 1998 ne Qafen e Luzhes. Ky motiv vazhdon te mbetet i pandryshuar pavarsisht deklaratave te shumta te opozites dhe liderit te saj Berisha, per nje rigjykim te atentatit te 12 shtatorit, qe tashme ka hyre ne histori si Vrasja e Shekullit. Jaho Mulosmani u denua me burgim te perjetshem, ndersa Izet Haxhia u denua me 25 vjet burg ne mungese, si bashkepunetor ne krim. I vetmi i ndeshkuar shume me rende nga pergjegjesia e vertete qe kishte ne kete ngjarje eshte Ismet Haxhia, fajesia e te cilit eshte vetem fakti qe shoqeroi nga Tropoja ne Tirane dhe pastaj gjate kthimit, eskorten e Fatmir Haklajt.

*Berisha*

Pas ngjarjes Fatmir Haklaj dhe eskorta e tij e perbere nga disa mjete te policise nuk e kishte te veshtire te largohej drejt veriut pa i ndaluar asnje postblloku ne rrugen nacionale. Shefi i opozites Sali Berisha doli ne nje konference shtypi vetem pak minuta pas atentatit. Ai akuzoi per autoresine e krimit struktura shteterore te qeverise Nano, dhe direkt me emer shefin e rendit te Tropojes Jaho Salihi. Nuk dihet se per çfare arsye Berisha vendosi te etiketonte Jahon me mbiemrin Salihi dhe jo me mbiemrin e tij, Mulosmani. Berisha nuk e permendi fare vrasesin e vertete, Fatmir Haklaj dhe nuk do ta bente nje gje te tille publikisht asnjehere deri ne momentin qe ai u vra nje vit me vone. Pas deklarates se Berishes, ish-ministri Teta i kerkoi shefit te krimeve ne Tropoje, Kastriot Gjongecit qe te verifikonte nese Jaho Mulosmani ndodhej ne banesen e tij ne Bujan. Nje furgon i grupit te gatshem te policise se Tropojes shkoi ne banesen e Jahos per te kontaktuar me te disa ore pas atentatit. Drejt kulles se Mulosmaneve u nis polici Çel Pozllumi. Ne vend te Jahos atij i doli perpara babai i tij, Sali Mulosmani qe punonte si shofer ne degen e SHIK-ut ne Bajram Curri. Ai u tha Pozllumit se Jaho ndodhej ne banese i semure dhe nuk mund te ngrihej nga shtrati, por te nesermen ai do te ishte ne komisariat. Kete pergjigje Pozllumi ia raportoi shefit te krimeve Gjongecaj, ndersa ky i fundit e percolli te ministri Teta. Ne oren 7.00 te mengjesit te 13 shtatorit Jaho u paraqit ne detyre dhe nepermjet telefonit te zyres se OSBE-se u lidh me ministrin Teta. Ndersa Haklaj, pasi kishte kryer Vrasjen e Shekullit ishte kthyer ne kullen e tij ne Kernaje, per te ndjekur nga ekrani i televizionit ate qe ndodhi ne oret ne vazhdim.



Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## iLirjam

Fatmir Haklaj ka qen nje djal shum i mir,,,edhe pse historia e mori si nje kriminel,,,

por ne te vertet ai nuk vrau njerez per politik,,,edhe pse shkaku i fillimit te sherrit ishin bindjet politike,,,

ai kishte dy gjaqe ne familje per te lar,,,dhe kur i vran nje vlla,,,jo per gjak por per probleme tjera,,,jeta e ti dhe e vellezerve te ti,,ishte kshtu ashtu ne rrezik te madh,,dhe e vetmja rrug ishte ose te mbyllesh mbrenda,,ose te luftosh deri ne piken e fundit,,,dhe Fatmiri ishte nje nga ata djem qe luftoj per egzistencen e tij,,,dhe per te jetuar sa me shum vllezrit dhe familja e ti!!!

kunder ti,,ishin shum fise te mledhura bashk si nje aleanc kunder ti,,,,

kunder ti ishte krahu i djatht,,,, dhe nga fundi i jetes se ti,,ju shtua vs edhe krahu i majt me gjith kryeministrin nano,, 

dhe me gjith disa te derguar specjal te cias dhe te interpolit,,,

dhe as kjo sdo te mjaftonte per te kapur Fatmirin,,,apo per ta vrar ate,,

do te duahej nje pabesi qe i erdhi nga rrethi familjar per ta vrar ate,,,

dhe ate dit qe ai u vra,,,mori 3 plumba ne zemer,,, e me gjith ata,,ne kallashnikovin e ti,,,u gjeten vetem 3 pluma ne katikator,,blindshpues,,,qe do te thot se edhe pse me plumba ne zemer,,ai kishte arritur te shprazte 27 plumba ne drejtim te prites!!!!

ai ishte nje luftetar gjenjal!!!

----------


## martini1984

Kur ne te zgjohemi,do kemi fjetur pergjithmone.Por ne jemi komplet QORRA apo nuk duam ta shikojme te verteten(mashtrimi na pelqen) ne sy..Me falni n.q.se kam lenduar ndonje patriot te ndershem.Dhe me skleroze ne tru: trimat i merr lufta,kafshet,mafiozet apo cubat e ferrave shkojne dhe vejne kurora apo i quajne kriminel(ose deshmore te demokracise).Dhe prap ne ne votime....
Do banet!

----------


## iLirjam

nga fakti qe ai ka vrar Azem Hajdarin shum njerez e konsiderojn Fatmirin si anti shqiptar,,

por ne fakt vrasja e Azemit,,,nuk ishte sepse Azemi po luftonte per idet demokratike,,por sepse emri i tij ishte ne listen e organizatorve te vrasjes se vallaut te Fatmirit,,,dhe azemi u fut ne disa telashe qe skishin te benin me politiken,,,

ne rastin e azemit ishin disa probleme te vogla mosmarveshjesh qe moren formen e piramides,,dhe per fat te keq,,azemi kontriboj pak a shum per kte,,,,sepse njerzit dhe shoket e azemit u ndihmuan nga azemi per te pasur mundesin e prites ne qafen e luzhes,,,ata u ndihmuan me forma te ndryshme,,me mjete informacjoni,,,dhe mbeshtetje financjare,,ndosha edhe pa e ditur azemi se per c´far po behej fjal!!!

kur azemi e mori vesh,,,ja kishte shkelur rrota bishtin,,,dhe ati i duhej te merrte masa kunder rrezikut qe i kanosej,,,ai takoj babai e fatmirt ne zyrat e PD,,,dhe ai i daklaroj ati qe djali jot esht vrar nga kjo seli,,,por un nuk kam gisht ne vrasjen e djalit tuaj,,,,kjo levizje politike e Azemit,,,per Fatmirin ishte kulmi,,,sepse Fatmirin nuk mund ta mashtroje me politik!!!

dhe per fat te keq,,,azemi u denua me vdekje nga fatmiri!!!

por te dy kta tipa ishin te pafajshem ndaj njeri tjetrit!!!!sepse te dyve u kishte zen rrota bishtin!!!!

----------


## martini1984

> nga fakti qe ai ka vrar Azem Hajdarin shum njerez e konsiderojn Fatmirin si anti shqiptar,,
> 
> por ne fakt vrasja e Azemit,,,nuk ishte sepse Azemi po luftonte per idet demokratike,,por sepse emri i tij ishte ne listen e organizatorve te vrasjes se vallaut te Fatmirit,,,dhe azemi u fut ne disa telashe qe skishin te benin me politiken,,,
> 
> ne rastin e azemit ishin disa probleme te vogla mosmarveshjesh qe moren formen e piramides,,dhe per fat te keq,,azemi kontriboj pak a shum per kte,,,,sepse njerzit dhe shoket e azemit u ndihmuan nga azemi per te pasur mundesin e prites ne qafen e luzhes,,,ata u ndihmuan me forma te ndryshme,,me mjete informacjoni,,,dhe mbeshtetje financjare,,ndosha edhe pa e ditur azemi se per c´far po behej fjal!!!
> 
> kur azemi e mori vesh,,,ja kishte shkelur rrota bishtin,,,dhe ati i duhej te merrte masa kunder rrezikut qe i kanosej,,,ai takoj babai e fatmirt ne zyrat e PD,,,dhe ai i daklaroj ati qe djali jot esht vrar nga kjo seli,,,por un nuk kam gisht ne vrasjen e djalit tuaj,,,,kjo levizje politike e Azemit,,,per Fatmirin ishte kulmi,,,sepse Fatmirin nuk mund ta mashtroje me politik!!!
> 
> dhe per fat te keq,,,azemi u denua me vdekje nga fatmiri!!!
> ...


Pikerisht,vrasim njeri tjetrin,dhe te kuptoje shume drejt!
Shendet nga ana ime.

----------


## dritek7

jo bre se vrasja e shekullit asht ajo e  Esat Pash Toptanit prej kryetrimit Avni Rustemi..
kto jan rrugace qe dihet se do ken 1 fund tragjik...
ps a mundet kush te me thot se kush e si u vra ai Fatmir Haklaj

----------


## MaDaBeR

Fatmir Haklajn e vrau gjaku i dhjetra te rinjve Tropojane qe vdiqen nga plumbat e tij. Fatmir Hakljan e vrau gjaku i Gani Malushit, nje oficer policie, i cili u ekzekutua vetem e vetem sepse mbajti kete fjalim:

"Ne Tropoje ka vetem nje bande kriminale, dhe kjo bande kriminale eshte Komisariati i Policise se Tropojes. Por me mund e me pune, kete komisariat do ta pastrojme nga kriminelet" 

Dhe disa dite pas kesaj deklarate, Gani Malushi eshte ekzekutuar barbarisht nga dora e krimineleve te veshur me pushtet.

----------


## dritek7

yeahhhhh ok po une pyeta kush e vrau .. se kto te vraret nuk besojn se kan vrar ate .. ndonje i gjall a dihet se kush e ka vrar.. vetem per kuriozitet jo se po me dhimset..

----------


## skampin

Nuk do shume mend qe ka qene trim por kush eshte ngaterruar me politikanet vdekjen ka gjetur dhe familja Haklajve eshte vetem njeri nga shembujt qe kane ndodhur ne Shqiperi.
te gjithe ose kane vdekur ose ne burgje jane.

----------


## cool_shqype

nuk eshte vetem politika ose me mire te themi dikujt i intereson ta mbujoje me kete fjale veprimet e ish cubave te veriut dhe politikano-bisnesmene qe u kertylen duke bere kontrabande si me droge, prostitucion, mallra, nafte, po edhe me turpin e shitjes se armeve vellejzerve tane te UCK.......pra behet fjale per miliona $$$$$$ qe patjeter cuan keto relata banditeske te gjith ata qe u moren me te dhe u treguan te pa ngopur..........
duhet ndalur hovi cudites dhe mallengjimi fallco qe shfaqet ne te tilla raste.........sikur ata te ishin engjej..

----------


## goldian

o MADABER si te isha ne kino mu duk vetja me keto qe lexova
e tmerrshme cfar ngjarjesh
mire kena pshtu me kry nga kjo kohe

po foto skemi nga ky fatmiri 
dhe a ka mbetur kush prej haklajve
kush e vrau fatmirin?

----------


## Kaoni

Vet i boni Berisha lomsh Tropojant kur i rekrutoi si paramilitar me 97, hem i dijte se ca monstrash ishin, hem u dha arm me honger kokata e njoni tjetrit.
Masanejna sja majte rrotaxhilja me e kalu Milotin, se qysh ka kulla e Lekbibajt ja numerojshin m'lule t'ballit.

----------


## milena123

> o MADABER si te isha ne kino mu duk vetja me keto qe lexova
> e tmerrshme cfar ngjarjesh
> mire kena pshtu me kry nga kjo kohe
> 
> po foto skemi nga ky fatmiri 
> dhe a ka mbetur kush prej haklajve
> kush e vrau fatmirin?


Ja ku e ke foton goldian ...(duke filluar nga e majta Fatmir, Hamdi Haklaj e Feriz Kernaja)

----------


## juanito02

Nga gjithe kjo histori kane mbetur shume gjera pa u sqaruar.
Pse kjo familje kishte armiqesi me Berishen dhe me pd.
Cilet qene autoret e pritave te shumta qe ja vrane teresisht familjen.
Cili ka qene rroli i sherbimeve serbe ne kete dosje.
Fatmir Haklaj pavaresisht se e mori ashtu historia e kesaj dosje ka qene djale trim i cili me krenarine e tij i shpalli lufte vete shtetit.
Una kam nje te njohur ketu ne usa qe e ka njohur nga afer dhe thote qe me gjuhen e veriut ka qene trim dhe i ecte pushka.

----------


## MaDaBeR

> Fatmir Haklaj pavaresisht se e mori ashtu historia e kesaj dosje ka qene djale trim i cili me krenarine e tij i shpalli lufte vete shtetit.


Dhe kjo eshte gje e mire sipas teje e? Opo ju te gjithe kete mendje keni, vetem te shkaterroni çfare tu dale perpara, e sidomos shtetin. Turp qe ka akoma njerez qe ne 2009 mendojne te luftojne me shtetin apo mendojne qe ti shpallesh lufte shtetit eshte gje e mire. Nuk e di se ku iu çon mushka me keto mendime.

----------


## juanito02

Ke tru ne koke apo jo. Thash qe trim dhe i vetem i shpalli lufte shtetit.
Nuk thash qe eshte gje e bukur.

----------


## shkodra13

Çka d.m.th.? 


> i ecte pushka.

----------


## juanito02

Me gjuhen e malesoreve atij qe i ec pushka dmth vret e nuk vritet.

----------


## shkodra13

te falenderoj!

----------


## user010

Unë nuk i njihja këto, herë e parë që i lexojë... thjesht dua të themë për madaber që mërzitet për shtetin.. un personalisht besojë se nuk ka mafioz më të madhë se shteti.. por me që shteti nuk është i pa lidhur me ne, thjesht duhet të përqëndrohemi tek vetja tonë, të përmirsohemi ne, kështu mbase dhe pakësohet kalbësira  në shtet.

----------

